# [SOLVED] IT SAYS IT CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code



## AngelStruve

I CAN NOT PLAY MY CD'S OR DVD'S ANYMORE ITS SAYS Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available. PLEASE HELP ME THANKS :1angel:


----------



## Guest

*Re: CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code 39*

Hi and welcome to TSF:grin:

It seems to me that you have a corrupt CD/DVD Drive Driver. Can you post the exact model of the drive so I can get the link for the newest driver. This problem can be resolved very easily and quickly!!:smile:


----------



## Maximilian_77

*Re: IT SAYS IT CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code 39*

I find same problem..... in the site of Samsung there is not drivers similar that.... it's impossible to accept...:4-thatsba:4-dontkno

In www.driverguide.com there is something similar but is it acceptable? it's ts h652m (not "d") is it the same?


----------



## AngelStruve

*Re: CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code 39*

tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata DRIVER PROVIDER Microsoft DRIVER DATE 6/21/2006 DRIVER VERSION 6.0.6000.16386 DIGITAL SIGNER microsoft windows I HOPE THIS IS WHAT YOU NEED PLEASE HELP ME THANKS!


----------



## dai

*Re: IT SAYS IT CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code 39*

remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13


----------



## AngelStruve

*Re: IT SAYS IT CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code 39*

I USE VISTA THATS FOR XP I CAN EVEN FIND THE Registry Editor PLEASE ME!


----------



## dai

*Re: IT SAYS IT CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code 39*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------



## AngelStruve

*Re: IT SAYS IT CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code 39*

I CANT FIND ITS LIKE A MILLION THINGS IN THERE HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
I CAN FIND THIS BUT THIS ABOUT IT HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE


----------



## AngelStruve

*Re: IT SAYS IT CANT FIND DRIVER tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver code 39*

i found it its workin again thank you some much for all your help!


----------



## dai

your welcome


----------

